# Dye Sub Over White Vinyl



## obrien48 (Nov 30, 2008)

hi Guys and Gals,

I just wondered has anyone tried to dye sub on top of white vinyl? I was thinking it might be a way to get them onto dark tees.


----------



## sailorpatp (Jun 19, 2008)

The vinyl would give the shirt a heavy hand and it would be a lot less to just print the vinyl with other ink. I don't see an advantage to dye Sublimation over a plain dark transfer.


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Patrick,

We have a white material, made for sublimation that does what you are looking for. I feels like vinyl, and you print directly onto it with your sublimation printer. Give me a call if you would like a sample.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

is that in the sub catalog kevin??


----------



## obrien48 (Nov 30, 2008)

jpkevin said:


> Hi Patrick,
> 
> We have a white material, made for sublimation that does what you are looking for. I feels like vinyl, and you print directly onto it with your sublimation printer. Give me a call if you would like a sample.


Sounds interesting, can I get it here in the UK?


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

It is not in our old catalog, but it is in our new one. You can get the digital version at
www.johnsonplasticscatalog.com

You can use it there or download it to you computer. It is on page 13.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

kevin...did not see on page 13..is it maybe the stuff on page 15? with the vinyl..is it mirrored image..or is it normal print and the vinyl stays on...I assume you have to trim?


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

It is on 13....it is the T-Shirt Transfer Paper for Cotton or Poly-cotton Blend Fabric for Dark Colors. Near the bottom of the page.

You don't mirror the image, and you do have to trim, unless you make a rectangle area. It is bulletproof, so you can certainly feel it on the shirt.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

So why sublimate on top of a heavy handed white transfer?? Just print the transfer with a regulat injet on transfer paper.


kevin... I received the May2008 catalog last week with my printer order. Is there no printed one yet?


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

This paper is for dark garments, so you need something that is opaque enough to block out the shirts color, and give you a white background.

The new printed 2009 catalog just arrived, and we are getting them out to our branches. Let me know if you would like me to send you one now, or you can request a new one with your next order.


----------

